# Possible emigration to america



## atomic-aaron (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi guys, I know you get hundreds of post like this and I have read through some of them and haven't really made much sense of them.

So I am looking to emigrate to America in a few years, hopefully to California was thinking Huntington Beach area. 

So I was born in Northern Ireland, so have dual nationality as both British and Irish. Am currently in university in England doing an education degree which will leave me finished up as a qualified primary and KS3 teacher specialising in ICT. I know that I will have to get my state licence which the requirements vary from state to state. I would consider doing a masters in education if it will benefit my chances.

I have no family living in America and no connections there also. From what I can see the only way possible is to get a job and have the employer sponser me, but the school system won't sponser an applicant unless it is a private school. So do I have any more options?

Many thanks for your time,
Aaron


----------



## coloma gold (Jan 23, 2009)

Atomic, 

Have you tried contacting private and/or religious schools? By the way, you are thinking of Huntington Beach.. Have you ever been there? It can be a little bit of the "high rent" district. My went to college in Irvine (private school) and it cost more that $100k for his education (room and board). Huntington Beach is a nice area for young people but jobs may be a little difficult, as you are finding out. 
Good luck. 



atomic-aaron said:


> Hi guys, I know you get hundreds of post like this and I have read through some of them and haven't really made much sense of them.
> 
> So I am looking to emigrate to America in a few years, hopefully to California was thinking Huntington Beach area.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a look at the stickys at the top of the forum page here. To put it mildly, teaching is not terribly likely to get you a sponsored job anywhere in the US as a foreigner these days. Teachers are getting laid off in many districts and obviously they are hitting up any private schools that might be hiring.

You could look into whatever schools are available to diplomatic personnel in the US - usually these would be close by where the UK and Irish Embassies and Consulates are located. I don't know if the teaching personnel are connected to the consulates or not, but it would be a question you might want to research at your end.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry for being blunt, but you won't qualify. The US is looking for people with advanced degrees. My suggestion is for you to get a scholarship and come to US for your master's or doctor's degree, and go from there.


----------

